# Detailingworld™ Review – Gyeon Q2 Tire



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

*Introduction*
Morning all,
As always, I'll start with a big thanks to Clean and Shiny for sending out the Gyeon Q2 Tire for this review. See http://gyeonquartz.com/product/tire/










Gyeon is one of those manufacturers of products that seems to be able to continually develop high-end, high quality goods. It's a name that we are all very much familiar with, and there are regular posts in the showroom with Professionals using Gyeon as their preferred product. Have a look at http://gyeonquartz.com/ for the full range of products. There's a fairly comprehensive selection of Marine products too.

The Gyeon Quartz website explains that Gyeon Quartz appeared after years of development, in 2012. The brand HQ is located in South Korea, which was actually news to me! Gyeon develops, formulates and manufactures each chemical in-house, with each product developed in line with their mission statement "to deliver the very best product in terms of quality, durability and ease of use."

Have a read at http://gyeonquartz.com/about-us/

*The Product*

One thing about the Gyeon range, is their very distinctive packaging. The bottles have an angular effect, giving a similar appearance as that of a Quartz Crystal. I actually really like that branding consistency. 
The Gyeon Q2 Tire was supplied in a 400ml clear plastic bottle, which has the little PET recycle stamp on the bottom.
The product itself is a thick, dark blue liquid, with a very pleasant lemonade (I could be miskaten) chemical scent. The bottle came with a screw top, which is a bit of a bug-bear of mine, so I replaced it with a little pop-up lid that restricts the flow of product. The website does show a pump dispenser, perhaps it was an oversight. No biggy though.










There are very clear application instructions on the label, along with some background information relating to the product ingredients. There's also a small safety leaflet attached to the bottle too.










It's a fine looking bottle, and has Gyeon embossed into the plastic.

*The Manufacturer says:*

From - http://gyeonquartz.com/product/tire/ 
_ BEST PRACTICE AND PRO-TIPS FROM YVES HEYLEN
The super concentrated, SiO2 infused formula of Q² Tire requires a very high level of surface preparation. Make sure you clean the tyre with Q²M TireCleaner and let it dry. Rub a small amount of the product into the surface and let it dry. TIP: To prolong the durability of Q² Tire, heat the surface tyre wall with a heat gun. This will open the micropores of the rubber and allow the product to soak in. A more matte finish and extended durability are the result. 
RESTORES RUBBER
Q² Tire not only protects tires, it also improves their looks, making their wall seem factory fresh, with profoundly vivid colours. The visual effect lasts even after detornation of the hydrophobicity. 
DURABLE
Q² Tire is brilliantly efficient in repelling dirt and is a product which endures at least a couple of washes. It stays on even when applying water under pressure, while its ability to penetrate into the rubber structure ensures that is keeps its effects visible for a long time. _
There's a link to the Gyeon Product Brochure. http://gyeonquartz.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/gyeon_catalogue_2018.pdf

Direction For Use

_ Apply a good exterior APC on the tire and brush it
Rinse the dirt off
Let the tire fully dry before application
Shake the bottle well before use
Spray on a foam or microfibre applicator and wipe it onto the surface
Let it dry and soak into the surface
For a deep matte effect, wipe after 15 minutes with a microfibre cloth.
To increase durability, heat up the surface with a hairdryer
Keep out of reach of children_

*The Method*

As with any of my reviews, one thing I do to ensure consistency, is to follow the instructions to the letter. So, after having had a good read, I got going. 
First thing first, was to make sure the tyres were clean. APC was applied liberally, and the tyres scrubbed.



















And then rinsed with an open hose.










Generally speaking, I usually dispose of applicators after applying tyre products, so my choice of weapon is usually a cut up sponge.










Product applied to sponge, it's actually a nice consistency, thick enough to decant, but runny enough to work into the crevaces on the tyre wall.










And applied to a dry tyre.


















The product was allowed to sit for 15 mins, and buffed lightly with a microfibre. 









The finish here wasn't as matte as I was expecting, but I was very happy nonetheless, as I do like my tyres to be slightly glossy. 
The next day, I took a pic, just to see how well the dressing had settled. It has left a nice, deep finish to the tyre.










Now, one thing I also did, was apply the Gyeon Q2 Tire to my wife's DS3. She does far more miles in her car than my 3 series does, so I was interested to see how the Q2 Tire would hold up to a 50 mile commute each day.
After a week, and just over 300 miles, I gave her car a wash, and after drying, I took this pic.










Q2 Tire still seemed to be doing its thing really well.

*Price*

Gyeon Q2 Tire is available to purchase from Clean and Shiny at
https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/collections/gyeon/products/gyeon-q2-tire-400ml?variant=33709802311 for £12.99 for 400ml.

Clean and Shiny currently also provides free UK shipping (including NI which is nice) on all orders over £50. See https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/pages/delivery-info for further detail.

*Would I use it again?*

Definitely. A really excellent product.

*Conclusion*

One thing I always loved doing, even back many years ago when I started cleaning cars as a youngster, was making the tyres look dressed. To me, it's one thing that really can make a car stand out. Gyeon Q2 Tire just works well. Simple. It's easy to apply, and it lasts. The tyres on our cars had a nicely semi-glossed finish, which I really liked. 
This is one I'll definitely keep using.

Thanks for reading.

Cooks

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturer's Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Been using this for the last year or so and love it. I prefer a wet look and it achieves that no problem. Have yet to find anything that matches is yet. Nice review too.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I too have been using this for ages, wouldn't use nothing else and thr trump card is that it helps preserve the tyers. Really good review Nial. :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Cracking review Niall.

I really need to get some tyre dressing in my arsenal and this looks the biz.


----------



## jdo (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the review :thumb:

Just returned to detailing after being absent for a few years and bought this while stocking back up on products - glad it's considered a good one 

Couple of quick questions:
1) When doing a wheel off clean, I assume useful to apply to both sides of tyre due to the protection provided? (Is it possible/any tips on applying to inner side of tyre without wheels off?)

2) Who is Yves Heylen? Sorry had to ask, it's one of those things that would bug me!

[PS Mine did come with a pump dispenser]


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Been using it and raving about it for years now,it’s a quality product that last:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice review of a very good product, it's one of those should have products.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

jdo said:


> Thanks for the review :thumb:
> 
> Just returned to detailing after being absent for a few years and bought this while stocking back up on products - glad it's considered a good one
> 
> ...


I'll be honest, I only ever apply dressing to the inside walls when I'm doing a 'wheels off' clean. This would be twice or three times a year. The wheels go into storage over winter when my winters are fitted.

The only suggestion I'd make is to crawl under the car, and do the bottom half of the inside of each tyre. Then roll the car forward, and repeat. Lol.

Yves Heylen is a professional Detailer and Gyeon Brand Ambassador.

Cheers.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Great write up, thanks.

Looks nice and deep, do you think it would be suitable for rubber door seals? Mine are browny/grey from the factory and I'd love to get them a bit deeper even if I can't get to proper black.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Great write up, thanks.
> 
> Looks nice and deep, do you think it would be suitable for rubber door seals? Mine are browny/grey from the factory and I'd love to get them a bit deeper even if I can't get to proper black.


Have a look at gummipflege - probably the best stuff I've used for revitalsing rubber door seals. Prevents frosting up in winter too.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Great review cooks:thumb:

It's a excellent tyre dressing and I like that you can choose the finish with this.

Keep up the good work bud:thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

chongo said:


> Great review cooks:thumb:
> 
> It's a excellent tyre dressing and I like that you can choose the finish with this.
> 
> Keep up the good work bud:thumb:


Cheers buddy. Hope you're keeping well!!

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

On my list to try. Thanks for the review mate!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

ive been using around 6 months now after the great reviews here. Ive found it can be applied to appear shiny. It doesn't last any longer than any of the other better dressings though, maybe a week or two before it dulls.

However, its a thick liquid and it seems to go a long way. Still only 1/3 way through my bottle and ive used it at least every two weeks for 6 months


----------



## jdo (Aug 24, 2010)

Used this for the first time yesterday. Went on easy enough - now to see about durability.

The instructions on the bottle state that heating with a hair dryer will increase durability, on the website the pro tip from Yves Heylen recommends using a heat gun (rather than a hair dryer) to both increase durability and create a more matte finish:

Has anyone tried this and noticed a difference with not using heat?

The recommendation to use heat isn't very specific - i.e. whether to use the heat before or after application or both. It's claimed the heating opens the micropores in the rubber to allow the product to soak in - I'd be minded to heat both before and after application before wiping away any remaining excess. Thoughts?


----------



## Mitch8 (Nov 9, 2009)

Ive found that if you warm the tyre up slightly with a heat gun, apply Tire, then again use the heat gun to force cure Tire it does actually last a lot longer. 

Ive had 3 weeks from 1 application from this method :thumb:


----------

